# How long do brownies last?



## DarkCrow (Mar 14, 2008)

i want to make some weed brownies with like an 1/8 or 1/4 of weed, and im just wondering how long they will last. in freezer, fridge, or out in the open.


----------



## sams0n (Mar 15, 2008)

in my home, most survive the trip from the oven to the drying rack. fewer survive the journey from drying rack to plate. none last long enough to make it to the refridgerator. hypothetically, in the refrigerator they would last around 8 days if covered with plastic wrap.
butter lasts muchmuchmuchmuch longer, so your best bet is to make only as many as you plan on eating in an 8 day period. who likes defrosted brownies? plus a too cold freezer will destroy the good stuff.
just a little tip, make sure you take them out of the oven at least 5 minutes before the recipe says so. they will be super moist and goey!


----------



## tanker2 (Mar 19, 2008)

just incase you meant this

depending how big the batch is and how much weed you put in it your looking at alteast 4 hours of being fucked i would recomend putting the 1/4 in though an 8th would be abit of a waster but 1/4+ would be beautiful


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

*Not long. *

*A long time ago A male friend of mine came over while a girlfriend and I were getting high. It was the weekend. This male friend loves to get high and has a tolerance level like you wouldn't believe.*

*Well he brings over all this awesome black hash and says its all ours!! So what we would we like to do with it??? We decide not to make brownies but chocolate cupcakes. (mmmm they were delish.) BUT we had no idea that buddy had put in 1 gram per cupcake. After 3 or 4 cupcakes each we decide to go for a stroll*
*and take a shortcut thru the cemetary. *

*Unfortunately we don't go any further cause me and my gurl can't move. I mean literally couldn't MOVE!!!!*

*We ended up laying on the cemetary grounds laughing hysterically. My girlfriend is drop dead gorgeous and here we were rolling around on the ground in non stop laughter.*

*Meanwhile we had NO idea that there was a service going on a few rows down.twisted:*

*How BAD is THAT?? *

*I still can't help snickering when I think of it.*


----------



## ZenMaster (Mar 19, 2008)

a 1/4 or 1/8 of an ounce in a batch of brownies??

I'd be shocked if you could even tell they were special.

We put a full ounce every time in our batch.

They say that you feel brownies in like an hour but it took me about 6-8 hours to feel anything but it was an onslaught when it did.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 19, 2008)

Hell I dont know if it was just me but the last time I ate brownies I could have sworn I was trippin


----------



## boooky (Mar 19, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Hell I dont know if it was just me but the last time I ate brownies I could have sworn I was trippin


Yeah you have to do them right. Alot of people dont and you can get sicker then fuck. It needs to be good bud to that makes all difference. Using some shwag will just make your stomach hurt. Weed Brownies with keify sugar I cant wait tell 420...


----------



## strictly'dope74 (Mar 19, 2008)

i always use shake and exstract about 1/4 oz of pure crystal then mix it with the amount of butter needed in a recipie. when make and eat brownies it lasts like 6-8hrs and ur just fuckin ripped


----------



## smartfood (Mar 20, 2008)

I ate a cookie and watched I am Legend at the theatre... holy f*ck was that intense


----------

